# BATTERY OPERATED PUMP



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

I really could use some (cheapish) ideas. I have two things but basically the same need.

We have a spring on our property that leads to a creek that runs down to the neighbors. I want to know any NON ELECTRIC ideas to pump water from the spring to water the flowers about 40' up the hill

Similar in a way, I have a large open water basin that I want to let rain water fill up and then pump water (battery operated or non- electric) to the vegetable garden-- probably only 25' total a small way up hill.

I can't seem to find anything online that would hook to a hose or work in general


----------

